

Ask HN: linux sysadmin considering going the consulting route - redgrant

Hi all,<p>I am a senior Linux systems admin, &#62;10 years experience and have worked for high volume dotcoms.  I'm looking for my next challenge and I am considering being a consultant.  The thing that I am not certain about is the demand for Linux sysadmins on a per project basis.  I know plenty of people doing consulting as software developers (and they seem very happy,) but don't really know anyone doing it as a sysadmin.<p>I suspect that some smaller companies or even startups might be interested because they don't have the funds or need to have a senior sysadmin on staff, but could use expertise on a per project basis.<p>While I'm based in the Boston area, I would consider doing projects around the world.<p>Any advice or thoughts?<p>Thanks.
======
miles
First stop: Steve Friedl's _So you want to be a consultant...?_

<http://www.unixwiz.net/techtips/be-consultant.html>

Steve does a lot of sysadmin consulting work (in addition to software
development). Here are some of his shared tidbits:

<http://www.unixwiz.net/techtips/>

He's also the brother of Jeffrey Friedl, author of _Mastering Regular
Expressions_ :

<http://regex.info/>

~~~
redgrant
nice, looks like some informative stuff. thanks

